# 刃



## Skatinginbc

«方言·卷九» 凡戟而無刃, 秦晉之間謂之釨, 或謂之鏔, 吳揚之間謂之戈.
Does 刃 in 無刃之戟 mean  "barb" (i.e., 距: 倒刺, 倒鉤, 倒爪 dewclaw; 《韻會》刀加距爲刃)?  In other words, does 無刃之戟 mean 有鋒無距之戟?

«方言·卷九» 三刃枝, 南楚宛郢謂之戟
What does 刃 mean in 三刃枝?  "barb", or "blade", or "barbed blade"?


----------



## Enyi

This question is very professional. I am not sure that I am correct. What you are talking about is the old weapon in Chinese. 刃 in Chinese means "the sharp side of a knife/blade", sometimes also means the "blade itself". But in old Chinese the meaning is changed sometimes. Although I never connect the meaning of 刃 to "barb", I am not sure about it.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Thank you, Enyi.  There might exist such a thing as a "bladeless dagger-axe," but such a thing would not be an equivalent of 戈 (吳揚之間謂之戈), just as a "headless person" would no longer be considered an equivalent of a "human being" by the standard of a dictionary or lexicographical works like «方言».  I believe all operative 戟s and 戈s have some sort of blades, sharp points, or sharp edges, and thus 刃 does not seem to mean "blade, sharp edge" in the phrase 戟而無刃. 《韻會》, which makes a connection between 刃 and 距, defines 刃 as a blade/knife (刀) with 距 (barb), that is, a barbed blade/knife.  Of course, that's only my opinion and I am not very sure about it, and so I posed my question here.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

矛就是红缨枪那种，柄+枪头。
在矛上加横枝（距），就是戟。
戟去了枪头，只有横枝，就是戈。

大概这区别。具体我就不懂了。可去古代兵器吧等地看看古代兵器科普贴。


----------



## Skatinginbc

謝謝，Retro, 蠻欣賞你的解釋 , 真的，是真心佩服. 只不過槍頭古代叫「刺」，揚雄為何會稱其為「刃」？  若「刃」指的是尖端(sharp point), 橫枝上的 dagger-shaped blade 也有，怎麼會是「無刃」？  「距」用於兵器一般指的是刀鋒倒刺， 把它解釋成橫枝，不是不可以，只是相當不尋常.


----------



## Tropicana123

I just googled 戟, but it seems normally combine with 矛 and 弋
https://i1.kknews.cc/large/6cd0001ea58388ac652

Then according to wiki, 刃 seems could be a part of 弋,
*戈*，又稱*雞鳴*、*擁頸*，是中國古代的一種長柄兵器，前端有一柄橫刃，以勾擊為主要攻擊方式，有相當悠久的歷史。

Just ask some of my friends who is studying Chinese literature, but none of them feel 刃 could be barb but blade.
Perhaps you should find a weapon expert lah haha.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Tropicana123 said:


> 刃 seems could be a part of 弋.  *戈*，又稱*雞鳴*、*擁頸*，是中國古代的一種長柄兵器，前端有一柄橫刃，以勾擊為主要攻擊方式，有相當悠久的歷史。


Yup, a 戈 certainly includes a blade (i.e., 刃 in Modern Chinese).  At least, that's what I've always thought.


Tropicana123 said:


> Just ask some of my friends who is studying Chinese literature, but none of them feel 刃 could be barb but blade.


My first intuition, if you ask me, is also "blade."  But what exactly is a "bladeless dagger-axe"?  It sounds like a "bladeless knife"?  Should that even be called a knife?

戟而無刃是為戈，戟沒了刃(槍頭)就成為戈 ==> Retro 的解釋我真的覺得挺好的，只是還弄不懂為何揚雄會把「刺」(槍頭) 說成「刃」.

Edit: 哈！剛想到了一個解釋.  「刺」(槍頭) 是有距 (有倒刺)的刀，所以是「刃」.  戈的刀沒距，不是刃.


----------



## Enyi

郭沫若先生在《說戟》中有一句解释: “戟有雌雄，雌者戟內之無刃者，雄者有刃者也。古戈至秦漢而漸廢，古戟至秦漢而制改。漢人於戟之雌者亦謂之戈。” 
从字面上看, "戟而無刃" is "戟的横枝内侧没有开锋". In English, 無刃 means it is blunt. 感觉和「刺」(槍頭) 没有关系.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

距应该是我理解错了。 有一处，说戈是平头戟。如果戟上保留刺，但去除刺中尖锐的头部，只保留刺的基部，大概就是所谓的平头戟或戟而无刃了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

段玉裁的看法：«說文解字注·戈» 云無刃者, 謂無直刃也.
他所說的「直刃」就是槍頭朝前的那個刺刀，與橫枝朝旁的「橫刃」相對.  這個說法和 Retro 的解釋類似.

董珊 《戰國題銘與工官制度》 的看法：戈類不刃內, 戟類刃內.  (註：「內」是個專有名詞，指和「援」相反方向的橫枝，是 tang (英文，不知中文怎麼說) 的延伸). 這個說法和 Enyi 的解釋類似.

不論是段玉裁還是董珊的解釋，都有個癥結：為何「刃」有特定的 referent? 為什麼直刃是刃，橫刃就不是刃？為什麼內刃是刃，援刃胡刃刺刃就不是刃？ 好像說「無人」，其「人」只指中國人，外國人不算「人」，奇怪的說法，不是嗎？

說文解字說「刃」是象形字，後人為了把刃和刀鋒聯結在一起，就說刃字應是指事，不是象形，我倒認為許慎沒錯，是象形.  刀上的那一點就是 barb.  說文解字說刃是「刀鋻」.  這個「鋻」字就等於這麼個字 (抱歉，打不出, see «說文解字注·鋻»)：兩個口並列，底下一個屰(= 逆)字，右手邊是個刀字，合起來就成了「刀口之間的倒逆設計」.  這個「倒逆設計」(barb)，是為了使刀插進去，不容易拔出來，用力拔出，會對人體造成更大傷害.  箭頭和槍頭的設計均有「距」(通「拒」，抗拒，倒逆)的功能.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

宋朝刀八色之“戟刀”及使用名将知多少？
这里有一张戟的结构图，戟各部分名称可以参考。

戈戟，都是有几千年历史的兵器，形态变化剧烈。但两者最基本最普遍的区别，就是，戟有横枝有直刃，戈只有横枝。词义演变也是问题。刃的所指，在不同人口中不完全相同。

比如，三刃枝，应该是一直两横的三刃，而不是三直刃，故而才是戟。

关于倒刺，百度了一些出土的戟图片，似乎未见有倒刺。倒是有可能，刃上有齿。

所以，戟而无刃的刃，我也不知道为什么能专指直刃。


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 关于倒刺，百度了一些出土的戟图片，似乎未见有倒刺。倒是有可能，刃上有齿。


你還真找針狀的「刺」(thorn)？ 距，歫也 (止也, 與彼相抵也，與拒通), "*barb*": any sharp projection angled away from the main point so as to make extraction difficult. 宋朝刀八色之“戟刀”及使用名将知多少 裡的每一個直刃 (矛頭/槍頭), 都有「距」的設計.  比方說，三角型的箭頭，就有「距」的功能.  三角的角就是 a sharp projection, 其他兩角與插入身體的那一角朝的方向不同，也就是 angled away from the main point.  這樣的設計，其目的是 to make extraction difficult.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

看来我对距地理解是有错误。可能，距就是齿吧。


----------



## Skatinginbc

有的距長得像雞爪一樣，很明顯，譬如三刃枝中的所謂「雄戟」，就是因其「胡」的部位多了個雞爪般的距(郭璞謂其小孑刺)而得名.  「胡」的鋒 (blade，sharp edge) 添加了距就可稱作刃 (barbed blade).

三刃枝是那三刃？ 已知有 刺刃 + 胡刃，依段玉裁的看法，再加上援刃.  若果真如此，便與「內」無關.

鏝胡是平坦的鋒，無距，故非刃.


----------

